# next stop - the voice



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*VAHAGN performs Armenian Spiritual Songs PART1*

VAHAGN HOVENTS
Armenian Spiritual Songs
Glendale Philharmonic Orchestra, 
Mikayel Avetisyan Conductor 
October 21, 2012

A little messy sound picture, but tis marvelous singing makes a big inpact on me. What a singer! Just thrilling.. a mix of ethno-world and classical.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*VAHAGN performs Armenian Spiritual Songs PART2*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*The Sixteen - Harry Christophers - Carver, Ramsey, Tallis - Live Concert HD*

Gregoriaans: Dum sacrum mysterium

Robert Carver: Gloria uit Missa 'Dum sacrum mysterium' (a 21)

Robert Ramsey: Drie motetten uit de Euning Collection
- In monte Olivetti
- O vos omnes
- How are the mighty fall'n

Thomas Tallis: Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter 
1) The first is meek: devout to see.
Man blest no doubt
2) The second is sad: in majesty.
Let God arise in majesty
3) The third doth rage: and roughly brayeth.
Why fum'th in fight
4) The fourth doth fawn: and flattery playeth.
O come in one to praise the Lord

Robert Carver: Credo uit Missa 'Dum sacrum mysterium' (a 21)

Thomas Tallis: Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter 
1) The fifth delighteth: and laugheth the more.
E'en like the hunted hind
2) The sixth bewaileth: it weepeth full sore.
Expend, O Lord, my plaint of word
3) The seventh treadeth stout: in froward race.
Why brag'st in malice high
4) The eighth goeth mild: in modest pace.
God grant we grace
'Tallis' Ordinal' - Come Holy Ghost

Thomas Tallis: Spem in alium (a 40)

The Sixteen, o.l.v. Harry Christophers
M.m.v Laurenscantorij en gastzangers o.l.v. Wiecher Mandemaker

Opgenomen in de Grote Zaal van de Doelen in Rotterdam op 27 februari 2013

A wonderfull mix of choral music

youtube comments

*It's also great to see the older mezzo I usually associate with the Tallis Scholars is still active! She's awesome.

I am 18 years old and oddly enough, I find such passion and fluidness in their performances. I went to here them sing at Christmas and they were amazing. The harmony and dissonances travel through your body like nothing else (take for example the cadence at 11:52) Saying that this performance is hesitant; I feel is quite harsh. They are a close to "perfect" as one can be. All it takes is for one to close their eyes and all should be answered.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schütz: Heu mihi domine & Quid commisisti - Vocalconsort Berlin*

*Heinrich Schütz: Mottetn 'Heu mihi domine', SWV 65 & 'Quid commisisti' SWV 56
Vocalconsort Berlin o.l.v. Daniel Reuss

Opgenomen tijdens de BachDag i.s.m. de Organisatie Oude Muziek
29 januari 2012, Muziekgebouw aan 't IJ*

Enjoy!

youtube links

*Very lively and madigralesque interpretation (Vocalconsort Berlin):

As of this date, I have heard so many different vocal ensembles, but this particular one of the most outstanding, since it can seem to be more challenging to work with a small group such as this, as to a larger one, as each voice is more exposed; so that the challenge is more to each singer, but these individuals clearly know what they are doing, and there's hardly any one better at presenting this or any other performance than Avroklassiek...Thank You!....﻿

bravissimi!! beautiful rendition!! superb!!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schubert Mass No 2 Messe G major D 167 Adrian Leaper*

*Franz Schubert Mass No 2 Messe in G major D 167 
Adrian Leaper, conductor*


----------

